# Reparación radio valvular antigua



## emaaw (Nov 29, 2009)

Holas...
Bueno mi historia es que tengo una radio antigua valvular la cual se me ocurrio arreglar.
Esta bastante sucia y creeria tiene casi todo... 
Problema: Realmente me asuste cuando vi todo ese cableado. Yo no soy ningun experto en esto sino mas bien un novato con ganas de aprender y que le encanta el tema.. Les dejo imagenes para que la vean y si me pueden ayudar con algo les estaria muy agradecido..

Desde ya muchas gracias..

Fotos:

Carcasa:

Cableado:


Frente pelado:

Desde arriba:


Gracias por su tiempoo.....


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 29, 2009)

> me asuste cuando vi todo ese cableado


 
la verdad es que se ve muy sencilla, pero sin los esquemas será dificil repararla

si no estan las lámparas y no tienes el esquema... no hay nada que hacer


----------



## emaaw (Nov 29, 2009)

si tengo las lamparas, pero no el esquema... tampoco tiene marca!! asi que no puedo conseguirlo.

Aca se las dejo:


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 29, 2009)

sabes donde va cada válvula o...
las quitaste sin fijarte?

busca qualquier modelo o referncia que veas, a ver si se pueden encontrar informacion

saludos


----------



## emaaw (Nov 29, 2009)

sisi, se donde van, las anote. Vi algun esquema de radio española de 5 valvulas. Capas que me sirva..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok

no encontraste ninguna referencia?

y hay algún cable suelto?

las has provado?

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 29, 2009)

emaaw dijo:


> ... Vi algun esquema de radio española de 5 valvulas. Capas que me sirva..


Proba buscar el circuito en  paginas con como http://www.nostalgiaair.org/ .
Aunque si sos de Tandil --> tu radio probablemente  este fabricada en Argentina y sea alguna alguna version 'adaptada'.

No se si algun fosil del foro todavia lo tendra, pero en ediciones de hasta los 70s del "Handbook de los circuitos" de Algarra tenias la primer parte con los circuitos de radio valvulares mas populares en Argentina.
Al que yo tenia lo regale alla lejos y hace tiempo...


----------



## zaiz (Nov 29, 2009)

Bueno, así a groso modo, yo te digo *lo que yo haría* para ver si tiene reparación el radio:

Yo anotaría los números de los tubos, luego ir a la página que te recomienda Eduardo y buscar en la sección "Tubes" cada tubo, anotar su diagrama en un papel, uno por uno. 

Por cierto, está muy buena la página porque trae los diagramas de muchos aparatos y sobre todo los tubos, cosa que es muy útil para estos casos.

Luego 

Supongo que tienes idea de lo que vas a hacer.

Encender el aparato, con cuidado, observar si todos los tubos encienden (se debe ver el filamento encendido)

Si no enciende alguno, con el diagrama que anotaste, se puede ver cuáles son los pines que deben tener voltaje de filamento, revisar si le falta ese voltaje y en todo caso ver de dónde viene la línea de alimentación de los filamentos y repararla.

O si todos encienden, revisar en donde anotase los diagramas de los tubos y con cuidado *PRECAUCION* en los pines de las rejillas dar unos toquecitos con un desarmador o una punta a ver si se escucha algún ruido. 
*Pero esto debe ser con precaución porque algunos voltajes son altos. DEBES TENER CUIDADO Y SI NO TIENES PRÁCTICA MEJOR NO LO HAGAS.
Yo le pondría un condensador de .1 uF o algo así en serie a la punta para probar. *

Para eso puedes buscar si encuentras el diagrama del aparato en el mismo link y te puedes ayudar más.


----------



## electrodan (Nov 30, 2009)

Yo diría que vaya por partes: primero, con un oscilador de audio o algo, ir inyectando señal en la rejilla de la válvula que está después del demodulador, para comprobar que al menos funcione el amplificador de audio.
Para probar la radio, recomiendo conectarla en serie con una lámpara común de iluminación, para evitar posibles accidentes en la radio. Tené mucho cuidado con tocar el chasis, en algunas radios chapuzeras puede ser el GND de la fuente (lo que es igual a unos cuantos voltios).
También andá pensando en conseguir otro condensador electrolítico, ese debe de estar mas seco que las válvulas. Por lo tanto, es muy probable que al encenderla oigas unos 50 hz. Si no es así, algo va mal.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 30, 2009)

diran que esto esta fuera de tema pero los gabinetes de las radios antiguas me facinan.
emaaw, podrias poner unas fotos mas detalladas del gabinete, recuerda que si reparas el circuito tambien tendras que darle una manita al gabinete

pd: si pudieras poner las fotos con alguna comparacion de tamaño seria fabuloso gracias


----------



## juan666 (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola:

Yo tengo reparado algunas rádios de valvulas.
Si me dices que valvulas lleva, miro de encontrarte algún esquema que te sirva.

Yo empezaría de esta forma:

Si la radio tiene humedad, la pondría cerca de una estufa o en algún sitio donde le de calor y se seque.
Sustituir todos los condensadores electrolíticos y los de papel, suelen tener fugas.
Mirar si ves algún cable con el aislante en mal estado y sustituirlo.

Me construiría un comprobador como este:
http://www.elvalvulas.com/mount/mnt-5.htm
y conectando la radio a su tensión de funcionamiento vemos que no tiene ningún corto.

Si va todo bien, las lamparas deberían encender.......
Si lo hace, mide si saca tensión en bornes del condensador de filtro y si lo hace, mira si sale algún ruido por el altavoz.

Pon por aqui lo que ocurre y te sigo comentando.

Ojo que estamos tratando con alta tensión y se pueden quedar los condensadores cargados.....

Un saludo.

Juan.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 6, 2010)

si los filamentos de las válvulas están en serie, si hay una fundida, no funcionará nignuna.
antes de nada comprueba la continuidad de todos los filamentos


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2010)

Te puedo dar una mano. Cual es la falla? describela. 

En principio debes ver que todos los filamentos esten encendidos. Busca el diagrama de cada valvula en internet para ver que pata es el catodo, anodo y rejilla. Con estos datos con un simple voltimetro/multimetro compruebas la polarizacion de cada una.

La tension de +B la sacaras del circuito de la fuente, generalmente es mayor a 220volts. La fuente es el circuito que esta asociado al filtro/capacitor grande que esta a la izquierda. La primer valvula es la rectificadora. La/s valvulvas que estan entre las bobinas cuadradras son las de FI (frecuencia intermedia) y la que tengas con un trafo y al parlante la salida de audio.

Para empezar tienes que garantizar que tenga +B, la salida de audio la puedes probar con un simple destornillador con tu dedo sobre el metal, con volumen al maximo tocando el punto medio del potenciometro, deberias oir un zumbido de 50Hz.

Todas las resistencias que veas grandes mayores a 1watt de disipacion prueba la continuidad con el tester tomando como referencia el chasis contra cada punta de la misma.


Una vez que sepas que la etapa de salida de audio esta OK y no funciona descartas la salida de audio y la fuente, quedandote acotado el problema a la etapa de RF.

La mayoria de las fallas eran sobre la fuente o etapa de salida de audio, siguiendo por agotamiento de las valvulas las otras etapas. 

Controla que el trimmer de sintonizacion tenga las conexiones. Es un circuito tanque tradicional. Se les ve a las valvulas su numero?

Postea, el analisis asi lo seguimos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 7, 2010)

(yo quiero fotos)


----------



## electrodan (Ene 8, 2010)

Helminto, al principio del tema tienes fotos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 8, 2010)

soy ambisioso quiero mas, je je, sobretodo del gabinete


----------



## Tavo (Ene 8, 2010)

... yo tenía una que pensaba reparar pero... ME LA TIRARON A LA SALAMANDRAAAA... y no pude hacer nada. 

está bueno esto de revivir cosas viejas, talvez puedas repararla y vuelva a funcionar nuevamente... fijate por ahí si no vez un TR mosfet... jajajaj!!


saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 9, 2010)

Bueno, y si no te funciona, siempre podrás meterle una radio nueva dentro y decir que lo conseguiste


----------



## AZ81 (Ene 9, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Bueno, y si no te funciona, siempre podrás meterle una radio nueva dentro y decir que lo conseguiste


Eso es una aberración, estropear una radio antigua para meter algo actual, esa radio se puede reparar. Primero por las fotos no lleva transformador, así que es una radio universal que se decia antaño, lo cual quiere decir que la tensión que la alimenta es a 110 continua o 125 Alterna, lo que quiere decir que no se puede enchufar a la corriente de 220V si no es con un transformador adaptador que la aislé de la tensión de red ya que la misma la masa esta al mismo potencial de red (PELIGRO DE ELECTROCUCIÓN SI NO SE TIENE CUIDADO AL MANEJARLA). Segundo las válvulas que lleva por las fotos en las cuales no se distinguen bien parecen que son del tipo rimlock, yo diría que son del tipo U, UY41, UL41, UAF42 UCH42 la quinta no se cual es sin ver el nombre de la misma. 
Lo primero sería comprobar los filamentos de las válvulas sin enchufar, si son rimlock son las patillas 1 y 8, si fueran Noval 4 y 5, las rimlock se conocen por que tiene 8 patillas y las noval por que tienen 9 patillas, si desconectada de la red mides con el tester en una patilla de la rectificadora y vas comprobando zócalo a zócalo hasta llegar a la ultima con las válvulas puestas te tiene que dar continuidad ya que tienen los filamentos en serie, otro cuestión los electrolíticos pueden estar en corto o secos, tendrías que comprobarlos y si estan en alguno de los dos casos hay que sustituirlos y lo primero que hay que arreglar siempre es la fuente de alimentación, el resto de cosas son posteriores, y se pueden dejar para los siguientes pasos.
Antonio.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 9, 2010)

En la tapa de atras deberia decir si es de 110 volts o de 220 volts. Sigue el camino del cableado desde el toma hasta el chasis y describe que tiene a su paso. Si lees en los capacitores electroliticos que tension de trabajo tiene da una pista tambien de cual es la entrada... Saca tres fotos nuevas del chasis para ver el cableado en 3 sectores para que se vea bien el detalle. Izq, centro, derecha. En el centro se ve un agujero en el chasis.. porque lo tiene? falta alguna pieza ahi?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 9, 2010)

parece que ese hueco es para que el altavoz no roze con el chasis


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 9, 2010)

Haa si.. que chicato.. vi el circulo del dial creyendo que ese era el parlante..


----------



## intecnica (Ene 15, 2010)

Casi todas las radios de la época tienen una topologia muy parecida. Desde la antena hasta el altavoz: 

1 valvula: 
pentodo es amplificador de RF entrada y mezclador del oscilador local
triodo es el oscilador local del superhetedorino

de ahí al primer transformador de frecuencia intermedia (bote) que, en estos aparatos solía ser 470 Khz.

2 valvula 
pentodo amplificador de FI ( 2 transformadores FI por paso y en algunos modelos, 2 pasos de FI, lo que implica 3 botes de frecuencia intermedia) 
del último transformador de FI al detector y amplificador de BF que suele ser: 

3 valvula
(según diseño: doble pentodo, diodo-pentodo, diodo-triodo, triodo-pentodo.. o conformar el diodo detector entre rejas -que mal suena esto ¿Verdad?)
Pentodo: preamplificador de BF 

4 Valvula 
pentodo amplificador de BF 

5 Valvula
doble diodo cátodo común como rectificadora. Si el receptor se hizo con "corriente universal" ojo con el chásis. 

6 Valvula: un ojo de buey ... esto era un lujo en los receptores caseros. habitual en Telefunken. 

El típico receptor podía ser: 

ECH42 como sintonizadora-osciladora
EAF42 como etapa de FI 
EAF42 detectora y preamplificador
EL41   amplificadora de audio 
EZ41   rectificadora 

*NOTA: con estas valvulas te puedes hacer una idea. Creo que serán más modernas las que tengas. 

La F.I como te dije anteriormente, a 470 Khz. El condensador variable será como mínimo de un tandem (dos sobre el mismo eje). 

El secreto de estos receptores, además del diseño estaba en la construcción del mismo.

Por cierto,  hoy no reconocen el valor que ha significado esto como aporte tecnológico. Y, sin ser un dinosaurio hoy día tengo el mismo entusiasmo por la radio, aunque ahora con los receptores definidos por software lo que va imponiéndose. 

¿Abrimos un hilo para valvuleros? no todo es dsp, algoritmos.


saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 15, 2010)

Aguante la 6BQ5,  5U4, 6DQ6...


----------



## Unoqpasaba (Jun 27, 2010)

La radio es un clásico del armado artesanal  el llamado “super” de cinco válvulas.
Y estas son: 12BE6 (conversora), 12BA6 (amplificadora de FI), 12AV6 ò 12AT6 
(detectora y pre-amplificadora de audio), 50C5 ò 50B5 (amplificadora de audio) y 35W4 (rectificadora).
Fijate la marca de los transformadores de FI:  Astor, Bye, Douglas, Topeco, o lo que sea.
De acuerdo a las fotos  tiene onda corta. 
El saber todo esto te facilitara la búsqueda de un circuito.

Suerte


----------



## AZ81 (Jul 3, 2010)

No os molestéis no parece que desde entonces de señales de vida.
Antonio.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 3, 2010)

Nomas para dejar completo el post... Aqui esta el diagrama...


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 5, 2010)

No me dejo editar, pero aqui anexo el diagrama, que el otro enlace se puso con desagradable actitud para cooperar.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 6, 2010)

se agradece la informacion AW


----------



## Manuel922 (Ago 29, 2010)

Saludos:
Leyendo y recordando esos circuitos de Radio y TV de antes de 1985, aqui en Peru, me puse a imaginas lo que haria en un caso que alguien me vendiera en ganga, o me regalara una Radio muy antigua. Para empezar, tengo un Manual de Valvulas RCA, asi que por lo menos tengo alli la informacion de la distribucion de los electrodos, a que pata van. Luego buscaria diagramas donde de ser posible aparezcan todas las valvulas de la supuesta Radio que tengo. Y mejor si consigo diagrama con voltajes en los electrodos. O, en caso contrario, buscaria varios diagramas donde aparezca 1, o 2 valvulas de mi interes, ?para que? Para armar un Cuadro de Voltajes, Voltajes en Placa, en Grilla de Control, en Grilla  Supresora, en Catodo. !!Vaya! Que recuerdos nostalgicos, pero que han quedado en mi memoria, los conocimientos y experiencias que pude llegar a tener.

Una vez que tengo el Cuadro de Voltajes ya armado, procederia a medir en la Fuente de aliemntacion, si es que antes veo que prender todos los filamentos si es que estan en paralelo, si estan en serie, ya es otra cosa, si un filamento se quema, ya no prenden ninguno, es facil medir, uno por uno, pero conseguir la valvula, es toda una aventura, habra que pedir por internet.
Por fortuna en EE.UU. hay muchos coleccionistas de Radios Antiguas, hasta revistas especializadas existen. Asi que hay empresas que reconstruyen valvulas.
Luego, procederia a medir los electrodos, en especial la etapa conversora y de FI, si es que puedo sacar zumbido en la rejilla de control del pre-amp de audio.
Resistencias?? Es facil, pero los condensadores, pueden tener fugas, eso es lo mas frecuente, habra que hacer una fuente con voltajes de mas de 90 voltios, y medir en serie al condensador.

Eso me estaba imaginando mientras los estaba leyendo.
Repito: !!!Que tiempos aquellos!!!

Manuel - Callao, Peru


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 18, 2010)

buenas, chachareando me encontre con este radio telefunken caprice 5051 W en condiciones aceptables tenia unos cuantos detallitos poco complicados de solucionar y ahora lo tengo andando sin problemas, y debo agradecer a antiworld por su ayuda al repararlo


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 18, 2010)

Gracias, y felicidades coyotin, hiciste un excelente trabajo, hasta que por fin se me hizo conocerlo. Y gracias por el diagrama.


----------



## verogirl (Sep 19, 2010)

Wooooow!!!! Ese perol parece que nunca fue usado


----------

